# PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## FloW^^ (15. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

gibts den auch schon als sample, oder macht ihr nur werbung mit diesen bildern, die nichtmal aufwändig gerendert, sondern nur normale "3d-grafik" sind?


----------



## stevetheripper (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Den will ich haben!

mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## Oliver (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> gibts den auch schon als sample, oder macht ihr nur werbung mit diesen bildern, die nichtmal aufwändig gerendert, sondern nur normale "3d-grafik" sind?



Wir geben euch einen ersten Eindruck anhand erster Bilder, die uns TFC geschickt hat. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Hätten wir bereits ein Testmuster würden wir wohl Bilder davon zeigen


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

sieht ja richtig geil aus, will ich auch haben, aber wieviel wird der spaß kosten?


----------



## Madz (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die Dinger sind so gut wie gekauft.


----------



## Eggcake (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



pfannkuchen-gesicht schrieb:


> sieht ja richtig geil aus, will ich auch haben, aber wieviel wird der spaß kosten?



Steht da.


----------



## S_Fischer (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



Eggcake schrieb:


> Steht da.


 
Die werd ich mir auch holen hört sich gut an aber ich seh leider auch kein preis?


----------



## CiSaR (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



Eggcake schrieb:


> Steht da.



Steht wo?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wo? 

Würde jedenfalls keinen niedrigen Preis erwarten, TFC ist so schon eher der Rubrik "Materialschlacht zum Vollpreis" zuzuordnen und ne Lüfterkleinserie wird sicherlich nicht ganz billig sein.


----------



## nemetona (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Steht wo?



Steht da!
PCGH - News: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter? - PCGH, PC Games Hardware, TFC, The Feser Company, Triebwerk, Noiseblocker


----------



## Oliver (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich hab den kompletten Text auf eine Seite gepackt, sollte gleich online gehen.


----------



## Eggcake (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Der Artikel hat zwei Seiten Jungens 

Edit: Ah ;P


----------



## CiSaR (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Oh das habe ich übersehen


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die vermuteten 10€ für die "einfache" Version setzen doch eine sehr positive Denke voraus...


----------



## lonley29 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wärmetaucher-sehr witzig-----so richtig mit Schnorchel und Brille

Wärmetauscher soll das wohl heißen


----------



## Majestico (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

eig dachte ich mir, die triebwerke seien eine überlegung wert, jedoch verwirrt mich der satz: "Aber wie schneiden diese Lüfter im direkten Vergleich zu einem Lüfter ab, der ausschließlich für die Montage auf einem Radiator entwickelt wurde?"
 ist es vllt möglich sie auch als gehäuselüfter zu nutzen? wäre erfreut über antworten

Gruß Majestico


----------



## BAU-KING (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Hallo,

also für was man diesen Lüfter benutzt, ist eigentlich egal. 

Der Unterschied liegt daran, dass der Lüfter die grösste Leistung beim

"Ziehen" der Luft erreicht,,, nicht beim (Blasen)....

Was bei einem Radiator zu deutlich höherer Kühlung führt.


----------



## PowerSTAI (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Weiß jemand welche Abmessung diese Lüfter haben?   
Da die Modelnummer eher auf 80mm und 60mm Lüfter schließen lässt.
Welcher Wärmetauscher hat den 80x80mm Lüfter oben?
Meiner nicht, da passen nur 120mm drauf.
Siehe Beschreibung „Xchanger 480, Xchanger 360“


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wo siehst du eine Modellnummer die auf weniger als 120mm hinweist?
Da Feser keinen einzigen 80mm Radi im Angebot hat werden das 100%ig 120er Lüfter.


----------



## PowerSTAI (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

War ja Eigentlich die Frage  

Model:
Xchanger *480*
Xchanger *360*


----------



## der-sack88 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



PowerSTAI schrieb:


> War ja Eigentlich die Frage
> 
> Model:
> Xchanger *480*
> Xchanger *360*



Ich denke das werden die Radis sein.


----------



## KBasti (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Hallo, 
sehr schön, dass besste was ich bis jetzt gesehn hab. LUST AUF MEHR! 


Kann man die auf eine HD4870 setzen? Also eine mit Standardkühler, so auf die rückseite der Karte. Find ich geil den gedanken.


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich denke das werden die Radis sein.



Das sind die Radis.


----------



## exa (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

dann weiß ich ja jetz wann mein casecon fertig sein muss^^


----------



## ProtoTyper (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

TFC & Noiseblocker zusammen? Das kann nur gut werden. Die Multiframe Serie räumt derzeit überall ab.


----------



## PontifexM (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

so ein ding schnall ich mir auf mein mugen


----------



## ProtoTyper (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

wie hoch sind die fans? 38 mm ?


----------



## The Killer (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Mein Radi bekommt evlt auch 3davon gegönnt  Schauen ja schonmal fett aus ^^


----------



## majorguns (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Geil!!! den will ich haben der is ja mal ordentlich fett


----------



## ProtoTyper (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

wieviel cfm wird der wohl haben? das sieht stark nach 200 cfm aus.


----------



## LordTripack (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Bin ich froh das mein nächster Rechner nur noch zwei Lüfter haben wird.

Und zwar das Netzteil und einen internen Lüfter um die Luft im inneren zur Zirkulation zu bringen.
Die beiden werden wohl unter 20 dB liegen und wenig bewirken. Vielleicht gibt es auch mal ein günstiges WaKü-PSU. Soviel Watt brauche ich nicht, aber man sollte ja auf alles vorbereitet sein.


----------



## [THM]Zany (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Na die Vorstellung sieht doch sehr Interessant aus, da bin ich mal gespannt auf den ersten Praxis Test.


----------



## PowerSTAI (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

@der-sack88 & @Olstyle

Danke für die Info, an beide. 

Habe bis jetzt nur von AC Teile Verbaut.
Oder, meine Wakü läuft zu gut, das ich mich bis jetzt noch nie, um andere Hersteller Umsehen musste.
Der Lüfter Sieht Top aus, währ wirklich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## NikNolte7 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

angeblich sollen die schon im Januar kommen, Länge 55 mm..


----------



## Madz (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



PowerSTAI schrieb:


> @der-sack88 & @Olstyle
> 
> Danke für die Info, an beide.
> 
> ...


AC ist, seit der Rückbesinnung auf Innovation und 1/4" Anschlüsse, endlich wieder kaufbar.

Allerdings gibt es eben deutlich bessere Radiatoren und auch Chipsatzkühler als die Aquacomputer Produkte.


----------



## PowerSTAI (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



Madz schrieb:


> AC ist, seit der Rückbesinnung auf Innovation und 1/4" Anschlüsse, endlich wieder kaufbar.
> 
> Allerdings gibt es eben deutlich bessere Radiatoren und auch Chipsatzkühler als die Aquacomputer Produkte.


 

Kann schon sein. 
Allerdings kann ich jetzt nichts Negatives über meinen Radiator airplex evo 1800 schreiben. 
Da er bis jetzt immer zuverlässig seinen dienst getan hat und das meistens Passiv.
Nur in Hochsommer wen die Zimmer Temperatur bei 40°C ist (Blöde Dachwohnungen). 
Brauche ich höchstens einen Lüfter. 
Außerdem Läuft meine Wakü schon seit 5 Jahre, ohne irgendwelche Probs. 

Aber möchte jetzt nicht hier einem Glaubens Grieg vom Zaun brechen.
Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben. 
.


----------



## f3rr1s (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

sehen Super aus mal schaun was sie so leisten


----------



## corax59 (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Zitat: "The Feser Company" (TFC) hat bereits in PCGH Extreme 04/08 bewiesen, dass die Sauerländer im Wasserkühlungsbereich einiges an Know-how zu bieten haben. Zitat Ende

Alles einfach überdimmensionieren, sprich: grösser und schneller, ist kein wirkliches Know-how.
In Sachen Wakü für PC´s habe ich schon mit wirklich grossen Wärmetauschern und Lüftern aus der Klimatechnik experimentiert da war die Wakü quasi noch Neuland.
Evtl. hätte ich das damals veröffentlichen sollen, da wäre bestimmt eine lobende Erwähnung oder gar ein Innovationspreis drin gewesen
Nee... mal ohne Quatsch, grösser und schneller kann jeder, das ist keine echte Innovation.
Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Jungs von Noiseblocker. Die haben in ihren Lüftern einige wirkliche Neuheiten in ihren Lüftern, die es so -zumindest bei PC-Lüftern- noch nicht in der Güte gab.


----------



## Madz (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Es kommt nicht nur auf die Größe, sondern auch auf die innovativen und neuartigen Austattungsdetals und den Lieferumfang an.

Ergo gibt es keinen Hersteller der sich dabei so viele Gedanken wie Feser macht.


----------



## NikNolte7 (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich finde es sehr innovativ, wenn es endlich spezielle Lüfter für Radiatoren gibt.
Gehäuselüfter gibts doch nun wirklich wie Sand am Meer.

Ich bin sehr gespannt was die bringen und mein radi, auch ein TFC Tripe wartet schon ungeduldig !!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Was für "innovative Ausstattungsdetails" hatte Feser denn bislang zu bieten?
(Beim Lieferumfang sind sie Top - das stimmt. Aber wenn man den Preis bedenkt, kommt das eher eine Kaufverpflichtung für Teile gleich, die man vielleicht gar nicht haben will)


----------



## NikNolte7 (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

naja, die bringen überhaupt mal was neues...nichtn immer dasselbe.
einen großen Radi, egal ob man ihn braucht, neue Lüfter....

Was machen denn die anderen ?? Aquacomputer hat vor fast 2 Jahren die Pumpe AS überarbeitet, seitdem tut sich nichts. Die Radis dort sind technisch völlig überholt und das kann man beliebig verlängern. Der Aquero setzt auch schon staub an.. naja, will es nicht übertreiben.

Also, es muß nicht immer alles neue besser sein, aber etwas Bewegung tut diesem Markt ganz gut !!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Der Evo1080 ist nicht alzu alt, die Airplex XT neu ins Programm aufgenommen (zugegebenermaßen auch keine Neuentwicklung) und der Cuplex HD stellt auch ne Verfeinerung gegenüber dem DI dar.
Wer in letzter Zeit arg wenig am deutschen Markt macht, ist Alphacool. (hey, selbst Watercool verkauft jetzt mit gerade einmal einem Jahr Verspätung den 3.0  )

Also n bissl was tut sich schon - und warum sollte sich viel mehr tun?
Die Technik funktioniert gut, die letzte grundlegende Neuerung war imho die Einführung von Düsenkühlern, vielleicht kann man noch die DDC erwähnen.
Sonst sind halt nur Detailänderungen drin.

Feser hat auch nicht wirklich was neues vorgestellt, nur in recht kurzer Zeit die Produktpalette von 0 auf 0,2 hochgefahren. Was geboten wird folgt aber quasi durchgängig der Formel "ein bißchen größer, deutlich teurer" - von nem neu erfundenen Rad keine Spur.


----------



## 1337_alpha (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Evo1080 ist nicht alzu alt, die Airplex XT neu ins Programm aufgenommen (zugegebenermaßen auch keine Neuentwicklung) und der Cuplex HD stellt auch ne Verfeinerung gegenüber dem DI dar.
> Wer in letzter Zeit arg wenig am deutschen Markt macht, ist Alphacool. (hey, selbst Watercool verkauft jetzt mit gerade einmal einem Jahr Verspätung den 3.0  )
> 
> Also n bissl was tut sich schon - und warum sollte sich viel mehr tun?
> ...



Aber was Design angeht sind sie schon am Ende der Fahnenstange 
Schau dir mal das Laing Top an oder jetzt die neuen Lüfter....


----------



## ProtoTyper (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

JO. Also das die Fans miteinander verkoppelt werden können halte ich für sehr innovativ. Somit kein Kabelgedönse mehr zu allen fans, sondern nur noch eins von der Power zu den Fans. Das ist doch klasse.


----------



## Amigo (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



ProtoTyper schrieb:


> wieviel cfm wird der wohl haben? das sieht stark nach 200 cfm aus.


Ich glaub das wär doch etwas viel oder? 
Das wären so ca. 340m³/h ... 

Ich glaub die werden nicht so schnell drehen.
Bin gespannt wie die sich machen werden.
Auf den Preis ebenso...


----------



## BAU-KING (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

HEY...Corax...im Forum verirrt....

wenn man keine Ahnung hat ,,,einfach mal ........


----------



## Ludrig (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Haben!  ...bin aber auch auf die ersten Reallife-Bilder gespannt!


----------



## bundymania (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

ich auch, der wird sicher mind. so gut wie der NB Multiframe aussehen 

1-3° bessere Wassertemp im Vergleich zu "normalen" Lüftern müssten mind. drin sein


----------



## Madz (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Bei gleicher, geringer Lautstärke?


----------



## Oliver (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wir werden sehen, bisher ist das reine Spekulation


----------



## NikNolte7 (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

was aber im Ergebnis nichts bringt... naja, macht aber spass


----------



## corax59 (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



BAU-KING schrieb:


> HEY...Corax...im Forum verirrt....
> 
> wenn man keine Ahnung hat ,,,einfach mal ........


 

Ja da können wir doch froh sein wenigstens mit Dir ein äusserst kompetentes Forenmitglied zu haben, dass seine Ahnung und Kenntnis bisher eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt hat.
Ich weiss leider nur nicht mehr wo das war!?


----------



## ProtoTyper (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Habe heute eine Info von TFC direkt erhalten. Der Fan soll angeblich eine noch nie da gewesene größe von 29 mm haben. also nur das rotorblatt. 38er fans haben standard ein 21 mm rotorblatt. Mit den größeren Schaufelflächen wird dann also mehr Druck aufgebaut. Alsoe effektive Förderleistung besser. Also auf Testergebnisse abwarten.


----------



## NikNolte7 (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Kannst du das bitte übersetzten ?? Was hat denn eine "nie dagewesen" Größe ??
Das Rotorblatt ?? Wir reden hier doch von 120er Lüfter, oder ??

Haben die auch was von Lieferzeiten berichtet ??


----------



## cccc (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

er meint wahrscheinlich die höhe! aber wenn der wirklich so hoch ist dann wird der nicht gekauft, wie auch leider der monsta (schöne carbon-optik)!


----------



## NikNolte7 (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

ich verstehe das nicht, da der Lüfter angeblich 55mm hoch sein soll.... aber was er da schreibt ist mir zumindest unverständlich !


----------



## steinschock (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Der Lüfter hat eine 15mm Vorkammer(Shroud) integriert, und die Lüfterblätter sind Höher / 29mm.


----------



## NikNolte7 (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

also 15+29=44 mm ist der Lüfter insgesamt hoch.. oder ??

nagut, sagt mir zwar nicht sooo viel, aber der Lüfter hat wohl hohe Lüfterblätter und dürfte daher ordentlichen Druck aufbauen. naja, wenn Noiseblocker dann noch die Lager liefert, wird das ein Suuper Teil werden..
Mein Triple TFC wird sich freuen !!!


----------



## steinschock (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich denke NB wird den auch Herstellen.
Ein paar mm Rahmen noch.
Die Vorkammer soll den Toten Punkt (Lüftermotor) ausgleichen.
Ansonsten wird da wenig Luft durch den Radi geleitet.

Kann mann auf dem miesen Foto des miesen Tt-Radis schön sehen.


----------



## ProtoTyper (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

oh mein Gott. wer hat denn einen TT Radi? 

Der Rahemn des Fans is 55 mm hoch. 15 mm Vorkammer + 29 mm Rotorblatt + Hinter Kammer 11 mm. Ist doch ganz easy. 

Ich kauf die Teile. Alleine die Optik ist de rHammer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

11mm Hinterkammer?
Was soll dass denn bringen, außer Platzverbrauch?


----------



## Digger (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

na damit du den lüfter in zwei richtungen anbringen kannst !?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich denke die sind für saugenden Betrieb optimiert? 

Ansonsten stellt sich umgekehrt die Frage, warum eine Kammer kleiner als die andere ist.
Und ob es bei einem eigens gefertigten Lüfter ein sehr großer zusätzlicher Aufwand gewesen wäre, den Rahmen verschiebar zu machen, so dass man die maximale Kammergröße auf der Seite hat, auf der man sie gerade will.


----------



## GoZoU (18. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Das kommt dann beim Update...du weißt doch, die Cash-Cow melken bis sie tot umkippt 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ProtoTyper (19. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

ich denke mal damit er wirklich in 2 richtungen betrieben werden kann. Pull ist ja kein MUß. Dieses Gittergetell ist gebogen, vlt aus Stabilitätsgründen. darum wohl auch 11mm bei der hinterkammer. wenn das drahtgestell anliegen würde am PC gehäuse oder sonstwo gibts vlt vibrationen. aber ist alles spekulation. wer weiß das schon...


----------



## bundymania (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

erste Bilder von den Prototypen - Farben und Design können sich bis zum Release noch ändern !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=83808&stc=1&d=1236948564




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NikNolte7 (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

und der Lüfter ist wirklich 55 mm hoch ??
Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus...


----------



## bundymania (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

ich mache die Tage Vergleichsbilder mit "normalen" Lüftern daneben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Das mit dem Lüftergitter ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## GoZoU (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Das Kabel sieht auch etwas kurz aus, wird da ne Verlängerung im Lieferumfang sein?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die Kabel sollten doch afaik so aufgebaut sein dass man mehrer Lüfter hintereinander Stecken kann.
Wahrscheinlich ist das also nur die Anschlussleitung des einzelnen Lüfters und dazu kommt dann der Adapter/Verteiler für den gesamten Radi *vermut* .

Die Idee die Aufhängung gleich als Schutzgitter zu missbrauchen finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht, auch wenn das etwas an der(sowieso diskutablen) Optik kratzt. Mehr Luftwiderstand als eine normale Plastikaufhängung sollte die Konstruktion auch nicht haben.

Für mich kommen die Triebwerke mittlerweile aber sowieso nicht mehr in Frage. Zumindest beim Triple hab ich die zusätzlichen 2cm einfach nicht übrig.


----------



## bundymania (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Anbei weitere Bilder


----------



## f3rr1s (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wenn sie schön leise sind, es einen unterschied zwichen normalen 120mm Lüftern gibt und der Preis nicht zu hoch ausfällt sind die Teile super 
Habe mich schon gefrag wo die bleiben waren ja für Februar oder so angekündigt


----------



## Equilibrium (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Mensch auf dem Monsta sehen die Teile ja richtig mikrig aus!...aber ´ne überlegung sind sie schon Wert.

Nur ist Februar nicht schon vorbei, wo bleiben sie denn?


----------



## NikNolte7 (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Aber irgendwie war die "Entwurfsversion" schicker... nichts gegen die jetzige, aber die ist sehr kantig .....

ja, ja... Theorie und Praxis..


----------



## bundymania (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adem12300 (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

wäre echt cool zu wissen wie laut die sein werden...ein triebwerk ist jaa bekanntermaßen nicht sehr leise

für echte silent fans ist der preis eigntlich nebensache...wenn die leise sind dann sinn die ersten 9 stück mir


----------



## Sh33p82 (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Also hoffentlich kommen die nicht in dem grün und blau auf den Markt, geht irgendwie gar nicht! Wenn dann Schwarz oder grau, aber so bitte nicht!
Das mit dem Gitter finde ich auch nicht so wirklich schön, aber daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen, wenn die Dinger denn auch was taugen!
Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## f3rr1s (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

WTF das ist mal eine MONSTA Sandwich xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Idee die Aufhängung gleich als Schutzgitter zu missbrauchen finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht, auch wenn das etwas an der(sowieso diskutablen) Optik kratzt.



Bei allen Lüftern dient die Aufhängung auf der blasenden Seite als Schutzgitter (ausgenommen die, die auf der saugenden Seite aufgehängt sind  ), aber dass hier ist der erste Lüfter, der auf die Idee kommt, noch ein paar vollkommen sinnlose Drahtringe in den stärksten Luftstrom zu hängen, auf dass es auch ja schön rauscht.

Ist ja nicht so, dass die Metallaufhängung an sich nicht ne gute Idee wäre - aber die Ringe
- sehen imho schlecht aus
- passen auch ganz objektiv nicht zum Design
- erzeugen zusätzliche Luftgeräusche
- erfüllen keinerlei Schutzfunktion
- müssen extra gefertigt, angebracht und bezahlt werden.
Kurz: Mögen keine wirklich schweren Nachteile sein - aber es sind nur Nachteile. Wieso macht man etwas, wofür so rein gar nichts spricht?
Da stellt sich mir halt die Frage, ob sowas ernst gemeint ist 



bundymania schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du so weitermachst, gibts Punkte wegen Posing. 
Das ist ja fast noch schlimmer, als die stellt-mir-einen-5000€-PC-zusammen (da kann man sich wenigstens noch einreden, dass es n Fake ist und so den Neid unter Kontrolle halten)


----------



## ohje (13. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Das schreit nach einem neuen radi test!


----------



## Modstar (14. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die NB sehen besser aus!
Die sollen so wie dei NB werden.


----------



## f3rr1s (14. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Oder Nanoxia grün  naja ist denke ich alles eine frage des geschmacks


----------



## adem12300 (14. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

kennt jeztt jemand ein release datum??


----------



## adem12300 (16. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

hier steppt der bär


----------



## bundymania (16. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

wahrscheinlich im Mai....so erzählt man sich


----------



## Digger (16. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

hat feser jetzt eig das konzept mit der "eingebauten" vorkammer umgesetzte? oder is das einfach nur ein 35mm lüfter wie die silenx xtreme (oda wie auch immer die heißen...)


----------



## bundymania (17. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

nein, die Lüfter sind größer -> 55mm

Zum Release kommen die Triebwerke wahrscheinlich mit schwarzen oder transparenten "Ecken" zur Entkopplung.


----------



## Digger (17. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

ahso.
aber haben die nun diese vorkammer? auf den fotos kann ich das nicht erkennen.

bzw is der lüfter schmaler als der Ramen?


----------



## Speed-E (17. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wie hoch die wohl drehen.


----------



## Equilibrium (17. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Na da die wohl einen sehr hohen Druck erzeugen, brauchen die wohl nicht sehr schnell drehen, ergo (hoffe)..das sie dann auch leise sind.


----------



## Bullveyr (17. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

3 Versionen

"Triebwerk" - Low Speed approx. 1000 rpm MAX
"Triebwerk S" - Mid Speed approx. 1350 rpm MAX
"Triebwerk RS" - High Speed approx. 2800 rpm MAX

XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - TFC Monsta against 4 other Rads - Review


----------



## Oliver (17. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Das Triebwerk ist unterwegs. Erste Eindrücke aus dem Praxiseinsatz folgen also die Tage


----------



## f3rr1s (17. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Super freue mich drauf


----------



## Speed-E (18. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich freue mich auch drauf.


----------



## muckelpupp (18. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Bin vom Anfang ans Ende gesprungen (97 Posts), aber für meiner einer wären sie nur interessant, solange sich die Lärmentwicklung bei max. 15 dB (A) einpegelt. Also mehr silent denn monster. Aber gespannt bin ich auch schon.


----------



## bundymania (18. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd1Xcl223Jk&fmt=18


----------



## muckelpupp (19. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Danke bundy,

aber falls das Video nicht von dir ist, vorab, also der Operator gehört...arrgh 

Sorry, aber aufnahmetechnisch ist so etwas ein no go. Dann der Ton. Musik zu Beginn, bei einem Lüftertest! Und ich spitze die Ohren, um was vom Lüfter mitzukriegen...  Zwischendrin hatte ich das Gefühl es wären 30+ db (A) gewesen, bei wahrscheinlich max. Leistung? Gegen Ende jedoch ganz annehmbar. 5V? 

Wäre halt interessant ein paar Daten mitgeliefert bekommen zu haben. Das mit dem _Tempo_ sagt ja nun nicht gerade viel aus, da dies jeder Lüfter hinkriegt, geschweige denn drei in Reihe. 

Vielleicht klingt das jetzt negativer, als es gemeint ist, aber meine Fragen hat der Clip nicht beantwortet.


----------



## bundymania (19. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Nunja, ein Video, egal welcher Güteklasse kann natürlich niemals als Kriterium für die reale Lautstärke eines Lüfters verwendet werden. Sehe es einfach als kleine Vorabinfo, sozusagen als buntes fruchtiges Bonbon auf das, was auf uns in Sachen Triebwerkslüfter demnächst zukommen mag  Kurz gesagt: ein Appetizer, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger 

Afaik hat er das Video per Handy aufgenommen


----------



## Digger (19. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

 das viedeo hat in etwa den gleichen sinn wie das video vom monsta. 
nämlich keinen.

aber lustig is es schon. wobei der lüfter voll aufgedreht schon recht viel "lärm" macht.

aber bundy und oli werden uns ja bald mit einigen tests "beglücken"


----------



## Oliver (19. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wer hat gesagt, dass ich einen Test mache? Ich bau die Dinger in meinen Privatrechner und ihr hört nie mehr was davon


----------



## Digger (19. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt, dass ich einen Test mache? Ich bau die Dinger in meinen Privatrechner und ihr hört nie mehr was davon


 mensch oli sowas kannste doch nich machen ! 

aba naja, dann übernimt bundy das halt. pfff tzz


----------



## f3rr1s (19. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Viel von den Dingern will ich auch nicht "hören" nur lesen und sehen


----------



## Amigo (19. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Zum Video: Diese blöde Feser-Stimme... xD
Hab ich mich erschrocken... die selbe wie auf der Page... "... *UV HOSE, NEW*..."
*UV HOES*... 

Die Musik hätt er sich echt sparen können... aber bin auch gespannt auf Tests...!


----------



## omc1984 (26. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

gibt es denn schon was neues zu den Triebwerken??


----------



## Shibi (26. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Hoffentlich erleben die mit ihren Tribwerken keinen Absturz. 

Interresant wäre es schon, wie laut sie sind, da ich vorhab mir demnächst eine Wakü zu kaufen. Im Moment habe ich noch vor meine Noiseblocker XL1 weiterzuverwenden, aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja was besseres. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## adem12300 (8. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

mit nemmora 2 pro +lüfterblende werden die wohl kaumkompatibel sein oder?? weiss mittlerweile jemand mehr bezüglich releasedatum oder kennt jemand techniche eckdaten wie luftfördermenge und lautstrke??????

wäre echt toll langsammal bescheidzu wissen...

dieses auf die folter spannen find ich doof...dann erstellt leber das ächste mal eine woche vor releaser so eienen thread

greez


----------



## Dicken (14. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich habe gehört die sollen 30€ kosten. Also ich frage mich ob das nicht zu heftig ist. Nanoxia FX-12 2000 machen bei mir genung druck und dank der PWMX Steuerung werden die 3 Lüfter nun per PWM Signal in Abhängigkeit zum Prozessor gesteuert. Wenn nichts los ist. Schlummert der PC vor sich hin. Wenn aber die Leistung steigt. Gehen die Lüfter an die Arbeit. Also ich bin Zufrienden mit Nanoxia und die PWMX ist cool. Vielen Dank dafür an die Nanoxia Crew.


----------



## bundymania (14. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die Brieftauben, die hier gelandet sind, hatten Zettel dabei, wo drauf stand: 25 € kosten die 120mm Lüfter und die 140er Version soll definitiv kommen, allerdings später als erwartet: wahrscheinlich erst im September


----------



## zeus330 (15. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Bin gerade mitten in der Planung einer WaKü mit MO-Ra2 + Blende + 5x Multiframe 12-S1.
Sollte ich lieber nen Moment warten ... ????


----------



## Bullveyr (15. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

hoffentlich müssen die Brieftauben keine Lüfter zu dir schleppen 

naja, die gerade bestellten Loonies werden schon bis Herbst reichen, erst muss mal die Wakü fertig werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



zeus330 schrieb:


> Bin gerade mitten in der Planung einer WaKü mit MO-Ra2 + Blende + 5x Multiframe 12-S1.
> Sollte ich lieber nen Moment warten ... ????



Da du eher auf Silent auswarsts und die Triebwerke bislang vor allem hohe Drehzahlen und hohen Druck versprechen: Imho Nein.
Bei derartigen Nischenprodukten ist es auch unwahrscheinlich, dass sie einen Preisrutsch bei anderen Lüftern auslösen.



Bullveyr schrieb:


> hoffentlich müssen die Brieftauben keine Lüfter zu dir schleppen



Das sind ihre Lieblingsjobs. Die bringen sich ne 12V-Fotobatterie mit und haben dann den Rest des Tages frei.


----------



## bundymania (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Bilder der finalen TFC Triebwerke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Schöne Teile, 
gibt es nun schon näheres zu den Technischen Details?
Drehzahl, Durchsatz und Geräuschentwicklung?


----------



## DanielX (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Mich nerven die Lüfter langsam, immer diese ganzen Gerüchte usw. aber keine Daten oder Tests. 

Kann sich ja nur noch um Monate handeln bis da Ergebnisse kommen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## bundymania (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich zitiere mal:

"Vorerst wird es zwei Versionen geben: TK-121 und TK-122. Der TK-121 erhält das Kürzel "low speed" und erreicht bei 12 Volt 1.200 Umdrehungen pro Minute, allerdings läuft der Lüfter bereits bei 5,5 Volt an. Mit dieser Spannung können deutlich niedrigere Drehzahlen erreicht werden. Der TK-122 hat als Namenszusatz ein "mid speed" und dreht bei 12 Volt mit 1.800 U/min, läuft aber bereits bei 4,5 Volt an. Je nach individuellem Modell startet der Lüfter aber bereits bei 3,5 bis 4,0 Volt. Bei 4 Volt rotiert der TK-122 mit ungefähr 800 U/min. Blacknoise gibt einen Luftdurchsatz von 105 m³/61 cfm für den TK-121 und 150 m³/88 cfm für den TK-122 an"


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Dies kann man schon mal übersehen 

Ist denn zur Geräuschentwicklung was bekannt?


----------



## bundymania (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Man hört quasi nur das Luftrauschen ansich, also wie bei den bekannt guten Noiseblocker Multiframe Lüftern - die Triebwerke basieren ja auf dieser Technik


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Sind deinerseits Tests geplant bzw. schon in Arbeit, im Vergleich mit den anderen Lüfterreferenzen wie Noiseblocker und S-Flex?


----------



## bundymania (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

ja, allerdings habe ich bisher nur 2 Lüfter von jeder Sorte vorrätig, sodaß ich noch etwas warten muss, um einen Vergleich mit einem typischen Setup durchführen zu können. (Vergleich gegen "normale" Lüfter auf einem Triple- oder Quadradi).


----------



## steinschock (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich bin auch stark an 3 st. für meinen Trippel interessiert.

Allerdings nur im push- betrieb, die Lüfter sollen ja für pull optimiert sein; wie ist der Unterschied ?


----------



## nemetona (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

OK, du prüfst dann aber auch auf verschiedenen Radies! Oder?


----------



## maGic (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Auch gegen Delta / Papst Lüfter??


----------



## Bullveyr (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

leider kommen die 140er erst gegen Weihnachten 

aber für die meisten sind eh die 120er interessant


----------



## CrashStyle (25. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Interessiere mich für 120er & 140er bin echt mal gespannt wie die arbeiten^^


----------



## bundymania (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

@nemetona: ich weiß noch nicht genau, welche Radis mir zur Verfügung stehen - einen Magicool Triple Extreme erhalte ich in den nächsten Tagen, dazu wahrscheinlich einen Feser Quad und XSPC Quad. Ich hoffe, das ich bald von jedem Lüftertyp noch mind. einen erhalte, 2 wären natürlich besser, dann könnte ich direkt auf den Quad Radis testen.
@maGic: gegen Papst Lüfter mit Sicherheit nicht, weil die kaum noch eingesetzt werden aufgrund ihres schlechten P/L Verhältnises. Starke Delta Lüfter (38mm dick) wären als extreme Variante vielleicht interessant zu vergleichen - habe ich aber nicht. Falls du mind. 3 Stück organisieren kannst und sie mir ausleihen würdest, melde dich via PN 

Ich habe weitere Daten zu den Lüftern erhalten:

_Dimensions_
_Weight_
_Rated Voltage_
_Start Voltage_
_Operating Voltage_
_Input Power _
_Input Current_
_RPM_
_Static Pressure_
_Air Flow 1_
_Air Flow 2_
_Acoustical Noise_
_Lifetime MTBF min. _
_Operating Temperature_
_Storage Temperature_


_TK122 LS:_
_120 x 120 x 55 mm_
_190 g_
_12 ~ 13.2 V_
_4.5 V_
_4.5 ~ 13.5 V_
_3.48 W_
_0.29 ~ 0.51 A_
_1800 ± 10 %_
_3.380 mm - H2O max_
_150.2 m3/h max_
_88.4 CFM max_
_30 dB(A)_
_80.000 h_
_-10°C ~ +70°C_
_-40°C ~ +70°C_


----------



## Digger (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

hä, wie können denn ms und ls gleich viel watt verbrauchen ? und außerdem steht bei beiden die gleiche geschwindigkeit


----------



## bundymania (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

stimmt, selbe Daten, da fehlt was  Ich reiche es nach, sobald die sich wieder melden


----------



## steinschock (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die W und A angaben sind auch verwirrend 0,51A = 6W


----------



## Bullveyr (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

nen Feser Quad (und auch nen Dual) kannst du auch von mir zum testen haben, falls du doch keinen zum testen bekommst

ob sich das bei den hohen Versandkosten D <--> Ö rentiert ist eine andere Frage


----------



## bundymania (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Danke für das Angebot, wenn es in Frage kommt, melde ich mich bei dir.

Hier nun die Daten der Low Speed Variante:

tk121

120 x 120 x 55 mm
190 g
12 ~ 13.2 V
5.5 V
5.5 ~ 13.5 V
1.56 W
0.13 ~ 0.19 A
1200 ± 10 %
1.62 mm - H2O max
104.7 m3/h max
61.6 CFM max
21 dB(A)
100.000 h
-10°C ~ +70°C
-40°C ~ +70°C


----------



## nemetona (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die Daten sehen schon besser aus, da kann man auch 3-4 Stück an einen Aquaerokanal kombinieren.


----------



## bundymania (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

TK 121 LS

Bei Startspannung (5,5V) 640 U/min
Bei 7 Volt 800 U/min

Bei 10 V 1080 U/min

Bei 12 Volt 1200 U/min



TK122 MS

Bei Startspannung (4,5V) 840 U/min

Bei 7 Volt 1200 U/min

Bei 10 V 1600 U/min

Bei 12 Volt 1800 U/min


----------



## steinschock (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Da macht nur die Low Speed sin.

Hab gerade die Daten mit dem 1200er NB MF verglichen, 
das sind knapp 20% mehr Fördervolumen bei 2 dB/A mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

840rpm bei 4,5V?
Da bin ich aber mal auf die Vergleichstest gespannt, ob das teure Lager überhaupt noch einen Unterschied zu anderen Lüftern macht.
640rpm@Startspannung dürften es im Silent-bereich aber auch schwer gegen S-Flex&Co haben. Ohne Steuerung mit Startboost kommt man da nicht weit.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



bundymania schrieb:


> TK 121 LS
> 
> Bei Startspannung (5,5V) 640 U/min



Die Multiframe M12-S2 starten bei 4,5 Volt mit einer Drehzahl von ca 530 u/min und sind dabei praktisch unhörbar.


----------



## klefreak (26. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

mich würde auch ein Vergleich mit den Noctuas insteressieren (nf s12 800  bzw deren Nachfolgermodell..)
--> vergleich Lautstärke, Luftdurchsatz

mfg Klemens


----------



## bundymania (29. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Triebwerke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsterclock (29. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

haben schon irgendwie Style die Triebwerke


----------



## ProtoTyper (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Auf dem einen Bild sind die schon miteinander gekoppelt. Nice Feature.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wan sollen die nochmal erscheinen?


----------



## bundymania (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wenn es nach Feser geht, jetzt irgendwann im Mai


----------



## Oliver (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Test in der kommenden Extreme Print 

Der gerade Turm von TFC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich glaub damit könnte man einen sehr sehr dicken Radi belüften. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Digger (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

@ oli, na dann imma ruff 'uffs monstaaa


----------



## Freestyler808 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

ja schon sowas 9 mal aufn mora 2
oder aufs monstaaaa


----------



## Bullveyr (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Ich glaub damit könnte man einen sehr sehr dicken Radi belüften.


da machen doch nur 140er wirklich Sinn


----------



## ProtoTyper (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

UI. da steht ja ein Haufen Kohle. Schon irgendwelche optischen Mängel?


----------



## adem12300 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

weiss jetzt jemand was genaues?


----------



## Oliver (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ja, ich


----------



## zettiii (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Und das wäre ?


----------



## Monsterclock (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

*auch lausch*  (<- cooler Smiley)


----------



## Oliver (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Das Resultat steht in der Extreme Print #0409, die am 27.05. erscheint


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> [...]27.05.[...]


----------



## bundymania (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

...neues Futter für die wartende Meute  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Sieht doch gut aus, könnte mir auch gut drei von denen auf meinem Nexxos vorstellen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Wo ist denn dein guter Geschmack gebliben, bundy? XSPC? nenene Das TFC Logo sieht viel besser aus.


----------



## bundymania (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

meinetwegen kann da auch Angela Merkel als Logo drauf sein, solange der gut kühlt


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

nagut XSPC, aber irgendwo hört der Spaß auch auf


----------



## omc1984 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das Resultat steht in der Extreme Print #0409, die am 27.05. erscheint



..und da der vergleich zu anderen lüftern??? letztlich sind ja in der aktuellen schon einige lüfter getestet?!


----------



## Oliver (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich hatte nicht mehr viel Zeit, getestet habe ich erstmal die Triebwerke gegen Yate Loon D12SL und Scythe S-Flex 1.200, alles @ 12 V.


----------



## omc1984 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

tjoar und was heißt das jetzt??

wird denn ein artikel erscheinen??? ist für mich nicht ganz uninteressant, da ich in meiner direkten umgebung die "extreme" nicht bekomme...

zu mal habe ich gerade nen engpass habe was kühlung angeht! ich fürchte, dass mein feser quad (momentan mit 2 noiseblocker xl1) die anstehende gtx275@wakü nicht packt-zumindest nicht in der aktuelle konfiguration.
prompt ist gestern noch mein q9550 angekommen und arbeitet schon stable mit fsb500 und 4ghz...so langsam wird es eng...ich warte echt schon ewig auf nen test der teile

könnte mich ja als aushilfsredakteur anbieten  als maschinenbauer wäre ich ja die richtige adresse


----------



## steinschock (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die Triebwerke sind bei Caseking ab Morgen Lieferbar.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter » Feser Triebwerk TK-121 - 120mm x 55mm

@ € 25,90


----------



## -NTB- (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Die Triebwerke sind bei Caseking ab Morgen Lieferbar.
> 
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter » Feser Triebwerk TK-121 - 120mm x 55mm
> 
> @ € 25,90




wie laut sind jeze?


----------



## bundymania (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

TFC Monsta Pictures and Pressure Drop Testing - XtremeSystems Forums


erste Infos von Martinslab


----------



## PontifexM (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

der hammer


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

sieht geil aus aber en bissel mehr farbe hätt wirklich drinn sein können ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



bundymania schrieb:


> TFC Monsta Pictures and Pressure Drop Testing - XtremeSystems Forums
> 
> 
> erste Infos von Martinslab



Wo steht da was von Lüftern?
Ich seh nur "boeyMONSTA!!!!"


----------



## NikNolte7 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die Liefertermine werden immer weiter nach hinten verschoben... 

ich tippe auf Weihnachtsgeschäft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ja habs auch gesehen, ich tendiere inzwischen zu NB MF + Shrouds.


----------



## tobi757 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Der sieht ja aus wie ein 80mm Fan, dachte ich auch erst ^^ Ist ähnlich wie bei den Ultra Kaze usw ...


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Hallo zusammen,

als einer *der Entwickler des TFC-Triebwerks *bin ich gerne bereit einige technische sowie allgemeine Fragen zum Thema Lüfter zu beantworten.
Da es sich beim TFC Triebwerk um eine Auftragsarbeit handelt bitte ich allerdings darum, fragen zum Thema Liefertermine usw. direkt an den Auftraggeber TFC The Feser Company zu richten.


----------



## Jbfem (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

An Ceo. Kannst du mir sagen wie viel DB die beiden Versionen haben, denn weder bei Caseking noch bei Feser stehen Angaben dazu. Leider nur der Lüfterdurchsatzt (m3).
Ich wollte mir ein paar holen aber die db zahl ist wichtig da ich fast lautlos arbeiten möchte.


----------



## maschine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Die low speed Version hat 30,6 dB(A) / 1,2 Sone und die mid speed Version 42,7 dB(A) / 4,1 Sone.
Steht in der aktuellen PCGHX-Print drin


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



Jbfem schrieb:


> An Ceo. Kannst du mir sagen wie viel DB die beiden Versionen haben, denn weder bei Caseking noch bei Feser stehen Angaben dazu. Leider nur der Lüfterdurchsatzt (m3).
> Ich wollte mir ein paar holen aber die db zahl ist wichtig da ich fast lautlos arbeiten möchte.


 
Hallo,

Standardmessung DIN 1m freiblasend:

TK121 bei 12V  : 21,2 dB/A
TK122 bei 12 V : 30,1 dB/A


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



maschine schrieb:


> Die low speed Version hat 30,6 dB(A) / 1,2 Sone und die mid speed Version 42,7 dB(A) / 4,1 Sone.
> Steht in der aktuellen PCGHX-Print drin


 
Man sollte hier bitte nichts durcheinander bringen, Messwerte sind definitiv nicht vergleichbar wenn diese nicht auch unter gleichen Vorraussetzungen entstehen. (eingebaut, freiblasend, verschiedene Abstände usw.)

Die Messung der PCGHX kann daher nur für einen vergleich genutzt werden, wenn hier andere Lüfter unter gleichen identischen bedingungen getestet wurden.


----------



## maschine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ja das ist schon klar, damit wollte ich ihn anregen sich die PCGHX zu kaufen 
Dafür sind die Testergebnisse der PCGHX aber aussagekräftiger, da unter realistischeren Bedingungen getestet wird, diese sind aber natürlich schlechter vergleichbar. Da stehen allerdings keine genauen Informationen außer das sie aus einem halben Meter Entfernung gemessen wurden.


----------



## Shibi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich glaube die Messungen von PCGH sind nur aus einem halben Meter Abstand erfolgt, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## tobi757 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



> Hallo,
> 
> Standardmessung DIN 1m freiblasend:
> 
> ...



Wenn die schon aus 1m über 20dB laut sind, dann sind die doch generell sehr laut oder ?


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

tobi757 schrieb:


> Wenn die schon aus 1m über 20dB laut sind, dann sind die doch generell sehr laut oder ?


 
20 dB/A gelten eigentlich als ziemlich leise.... 
Da die Triebwerke generell bei gleichen Drehzahlen eine höhere Leistung als normaler 25er Lüfter erzielen (auch effektiv) können diese mit vergleichsweise deutlich reduzierter Drehzahl die gleiche Leistung erzielen= leiser.

Der TK-121 z.B. kann bei den meisten Systemen bei minimaldrehzahl betrieben werden, was extrem leise bis nicht hörbar macht (aber auch das ist relativ).

Zumal die Lautstärke immer im verhälnis zur Förderleistung gesehen werden muss 20 db/A sind für 104 m3/h sogar extrem leise.


----------



## steinschock (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ob es Vorteile, vor allem bei ~ 800U/m bringt ist doch die Frage.
Bei 12V nicht laut " Test " 
Genau zu dem punkt gibt es leider kein Test.

Nur Vertröstungen wie fast jeder Artikel / "Test" endet.


----------



## p00nage (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

jo ich bin auch auf der suche nach 3 guten lüftern für meinen radi aber ka welche ich nehmen soll ... werd vorerst meine alten papst ran schrauben müssen


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Ob es Vorteile, vor allem bei ~ 800U/m bringt ist doch die Frage.
> Bei 12V nicht laut " Test "
> Genau zu dem punkt gibt es leider kein Test.
> 
> Nur Vertröstungen wie fast jeder Artikel / "Test" endet.


 

Nun dazu braucht man kein Test der unterschiedlich bewertet werden kann wie man weiß, sondern nur den richtigen Denkansatz.
Fakt ist, das ein Triebwerk im gegensatz zu einen herkömlichen 25er Lüfter der mit 800 U/min dreht, nur etwa 600 U/min benötigt um die gleiche Leistung für das System zu erzielen.

Was bedeutet das denn bei näheren Nachdenken ?
Wird er vieleicht leiser sein ?


----------



## maschine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das denn bei näheren Nachdenken ?
> Wird er vieleicht leiser sein ?


Klingt nicht grad nach nem kompetenten CEO 
Außerdem kann es ja sein das die verwendeten Lager totaler Mist sind, dann juckt auch nicht mehr ob das Ding mit 800 oder 600 upm dreht...


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



maschine schrieb:


> Klingt nicht grad nach nem kompetenten CEO
> Außerdem kann es ja sein das die verwendeten Lager totaler Mist sind, dann juckt auch nicht mehr ob das Ding mit 800 oder 600 upm dreht...


 
Wir sollten doch bitte sachlich bleiben wenn es hier um technische Dinge geht. Ich bewerte ja auch nicht, wie sinnvoll deine Fragen und Antworten sind.

Ich gehe natürlich immer von den von uns verwendeten Lagern aus.
Deine Aussage ist nicht richtig, da hier sogar noch eine ganze reihe weiterer Faktoren ausschlaggebend sind. Auf die ich mal eingehe wenn ich mehr Zeit habe.

So, ich bin morgen wieder online, jetzt ist erstmal "Familie" angesagt...einen schönen Abend noch !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Nun dazu braucht man kein Test der unterschiedlich bewertet werden kann wie man weiß, sondern nur den richtigen Denkansatz.
> Fakt ist, das ein Triebwerk im gegensatz zu einen herkömlichen 25er Lüfter der mit 800 U/min dreht, nur etwa 600 U/min benötigt um die gleiche Leistung für das System zu erzielen.



Hast du mal Messwerte von euren Multiframes, die unter gleichen Bedingungen ermittelt wurden?
Bislang gibts als direkten Vergleichstest nur den von PCGH-X (in dem eine S-Flex nen Tick besser abschneidet)


----------



## p00nage (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

jo mich würde auch mehr so vergleiche interessieren weil nur damit kann man die werte dann auch vergleichen wenn alle die gleichen testbedingungen hatten


----------



## bundymania (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

die Werte wird euch Noiseblocker morgen sicher gerne mitteilen, es gab einen internen Test mit einem Single Radi unter gleichen Bedingungen mit beiden Triebwerkslüftern und dem Multiframe S2 sowie einem Lüfter eines Fremdherstellers. Ich habe die Daten zwar auch vorliegen, aber möchte ihm nicht vorgreifen  Es sind mehrere PDF Files.


----------



## p00nage (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

ok freu


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du mal Messwerte von euren Multiframes, die unter gleichen Bedingungen ermittelt wurden?
> Bislang gibts als direkten Vergleichstest nur den von PCGH-X (in dem eine S-Flex nen Tick besser abschneidet)


 
Ja sicher, allerdings bewerten wir als (((NB))) nur den Lüfter mit einer Messung der effektiven Luftmenge, also die auch tatsächlich durch den Radiator fließt.
In wie weit eine höhere Luftmenge die Wassertemperatur beeinflusst, müssen andere Tests nachweisen.

(In Klammern die freiblasenden Werte)


Absaugend aus TFC Xchnanger) 12V (einblasend =ca. 10-15% niedriger)


*a) TK-121 (1200 U/min) = 78,576 m3/h (95,146 m3/h)*​*b) TK-122 (1800 U/min) = 128,695 m3/h (151 m3/h)*
*c) NB-Multiframe M12_S2 (1200 U/min) = 74,178 m3/h (84,523 m3/h)*
*d) Gentle Typhoon AP-13(1200 U/min) = 71,356 m3/h ( 80,275 m3/h)*


Das ein S-Flex (obwohl ein guter Lüfter) einen höheren effektiven Luftdurchsatz als ein Triebwerk besitzen soll kann ich ausschließen.


Man darf an dieser Stelle bitte auch nicht vergessen das der M12-S2 (obwohl nicht auf Druck optimiert) bei diesen AGLR Test hinter den Triebwerken die besten Ergebnisse erzielt hat (bis jetzt). Im vergleich zu den meisten anderen Lüftern dürfte der unterschied deutlicher ausfallen.


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Hui jetzt war ich ja sogar schneller -


----------



## p00nage (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

aber was mich wundert das saugend ne bessere leistung hat las blasend. wie kommt das ? und ab wann und wo kann man die triebwerke kaufen ?


----------



## steinschock (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Denken kann ich mir viel.

Mich interessiert nur was raus kommt, allerdings mit Radi und im direkten vergleich.

Und bei Ollis 12V vergleich hilft denken wenig, oder wo verpufft die zusätzliche Leistung der Triebwerke.


----------



## p00nage (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

hast nen link zu dem vergleich ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Absaugend aus TFC Xchnanger) 12V (einblasend =ca. 10-15% niedriger)
> 
> 
> *a) TK-121 (1200 U/min) = 78,576 m3/h (95,146 m3/h)*​*b) TK-122 (1800 U/min) = 128,695 m3/h (151 m3/h)*
> ...



Thx.
Jetzt noch die zugehörigen Lautstärkemessungen 

P.S.:
Das Resultat der von dir verwendeten Textformatierungen entsprich genau dem, was das Forum auch von alleine macht - die ganzen Tags für Farbe, Größe und insbesondere Schriftarte sind also unnötige Arbeit. (und störend beim Zitieren)


----------



## Oliver (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ich habe alle Lüfter unter Praxisbedingungen auf einem gängigen High-End-System gestestet und dabei nicht den erst besten Wert genommen und zwar jedes Lüfter-Trio etwa 10 mal vermessen. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit den Luftdurchsatz zu messen, was mir aber auch viel zu theoretisch wäre. Ich montiere die Lüfter auf einem Radiator (und zwar auf dem besten getesteten Triple-Radiator, kein Exote) und vergleiche die Deltas zwischen Wasser- und Lufttemperatur. Was nützt bitte der theoretisch beste Lüfter, wenn in der Praxis die Unterschiede der Resultate im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit liegen? Ich habe mir um ehrlich zu sein auch mehr von den Triebwerken erwartet, aber neben der besonderen Optik, erschlossen mich beim ersten Test keine besonderen Vorteile gegenüber gewöhnlichen Lüftern.

Trotzdem teste ich für die nächste Ausgabe weitere Lüfter und Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> Denken kann ich mir viel.
> 
> Mich interessiert nur was raus kommt, allerdings mit Radi und im direkten vergleich.
> 
> Und bei Ollis 12V vergleich hilft denken wenig, oder wo verpufft die zusätzliche Leistung der Triebwerke.


 
Klar verständlich, jeder hat andere Gründe ein Produkt zu kaufen.

Absaugend ist die effktive Förderleistung bei jeden Lüfter höher, was allerdings die höhere Leistung bei der Wassertemperatur bringt, kann ich nicht sagen. Das ist auch nicht unsere Baustelle, wir haben nur mit Erfolg für eine höhere Förderleistung gesorgt.
Wie ein Lüfter der effektiv eine geringere Förderleistung bringt, besser als ein Triebwerk sein soll, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar und daher unmöglich.

Mich würde vielmehr interessieren wieviel Förderleistung benötigt wird und dann welcher Lüfter eben diese Förderleistung bei welcher Lautstärke erzeugen kann. Ich sehe da das Triebwerk weit vorne.



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Lüfter unter Praxisbedingungen auf einem gängigen High-End-System gestestet und dabei nicht den erst besten Wert genommen und zwar jedes Lüfter-Trio etwa 10 mal vermessen. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit den Luftdurchsatz zu messen, was mir aber auch viel zu theoretisch wäre. Ich montiere die Lüfter auf einem Radiator (und zwar auf dem besten getesteten Triple-Radiator, kein Exote) und vergleiche die Deltas zwischen Wasser- und Lufttemperatur. Was nützt bitte der theoretisch beste Lüfter, wenn in der Praxis die Unterschiede der Resultate im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit liegen? Ich habe mir um ehrlich zu sein auch mehr von den Triebwerken erwartet, aber neben der besonderen Optik, erschlossen mich beim ersten Test keine besonderen Vorteile gegenüber gewöhnlichen Lüftern.
> 
> Trotzdem teste ich für die nächste Ausgabe weitere Lüfter und Geschwindigkeiten.


 
Ich kann zu den Test´s nichts sagen da wir nur die Lüfter selbst prüfen und wir keine Wakü Produkte anbieten.

Die Frage ist daher doch eher, bringt ein stärkerer Lüfter überhaupt auch eine höhere Kühlleistung des Systems? 

Die Frage ob ein Triebwerk Lüfter stärker als ein herkömmlicher Lüfter ist, braucht hier eigentlich nicht diskutiert zu werden, das ist Fakt.


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Thx.
> Jetzt noch die zugehörigen Lautstärkemessungen
> 
> P.S.:
> Das Resultat der von dir verwendeten Textformatierungen entsprich genau dem, was das Forum auch von alleine macht - die ganzen Tags für Farbe, Größe und insbesondere Schriftarte sind also unnötige Arbeit. (und störend beim Zitieren)


 
jo danke


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Nach den Werten scheint die du hier gepostet hast scheint das Triebwerk bei Wiederstand stärker ab zu bauen als ein normaler Lüfter. Das macht ihn natürlich nicht gerade ideal für einen Radi und erweckt den Eindruck dass der Motor mit den größeren Lüfterblättern etwas überfordert ist.

Da hält sich der Multiframe mit seiner relativ dicken Nabe wesentlich besser.

Bedenkt man jetzt noch dass der S-Flex ja erst recht mit einem dicken Motor daher kommt wundern mich Ollis Ergebnisse gar nicht mehr.


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

@ nb ceo: aber nochmal: was bringt eine super förderleistung, die sich nicht in niedrigeren temperaturen niederschlägt??? und genau das hat olli ja getestet


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (12. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nach den Werten scheint die du hier gepostet hast scheint das Triebwerk bei Wiederstand stärker ab zu bauen als ein normaler Lüfter. Das macht ihn natürlich nicht gerade ideal für einen Radi und erweckt den Eindruck dass der Motor mit den größeren Lüfterblättern etwas überfordert ist.
> 
> >Wie stark der Lüfter prozentual abbaut ist belanglos, wenn er dennoch den höheren Luftdurchsatz bringt (nur das zählt), was ihn gerade Ideal als Radiatorlüfter macht. Auch sagt die Größe des Antriebes nichts über dessen Leistung aus, der Druckverlauf hat mit dem Antrieb auch nichts zu tun.
> 
> ...


 
>der S-Flex wird bei identischer Drehzahl definitiv eine geringere Föderleistung als ein Triebwerk haben, sowas ist messbar !

Sorry, nichts gegen deine persönliche Meinung, aber genau auf diese Weise entstehen eben Gerüchte die in die völlig falsche Richtung führen...

Mir fällt dazu ein Vergleich ein, da gibt es doch diese Dyson Staubsauger "ohne Saugkraftverlust" die Mogelpackung des Jahrhunderts.....
Hört sich ja toll an, wenn mann nicht alles weiß....herausgestellt hat sich, das dies zwar stimmt aber z.B. ein guter "Miele" Staubsauger selbst bei Saugkraftverlust eben immer noch mehr Saugleistung besitzt....
Welcher Staubsauger ist nun besser ?

Nicht böse sein



exa schrieb:


> @ nb ceo: aber nochmal: was bringt eine super förderleistung, die sich nicht in niedrigeren temperaturen niederschlägt??? und genau das hat olli ja getestet


 
nicht viel ?

Keiner stellt die Ergebnisse von Olli in abrede, es kommt halt darauf an wie und mit welchen Komponenten mann testet, da kommen halt so viele Unterschiedliche Ergenisse dabei raus wie es Komponentenvarianten gibt....


----------



## p00nage (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

ja aber es geht hier um lüfter die für nen radi geeignet sind und was bringt dann eben die super hohe förderleistung die der lüfter im freien hat aber net im eingebauten zustand liefert? Was sind deiner meinung nach dann die vorteile warum man ihn für ne wakü verwenden sollte?


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



p00nage schrieb:


> ja aber es geht hier um lüfter die für nen radi geeignet sind und was bringt dann eben die super hohe förderleistung die der lüfter im freien hat aber net im eingebauten zustand liefert? Was sind deiner meinung nach dann die vorteile warum man ihn für ne wakü verwenden sollte?


 
Ja ich verstehe auch den Ärger den der eine oder andere hat.
Nur haben wir es hier dennoch mit einen Denkfehler zu tun.
Der Radiator kann die höhere Leistung des Lüfters nicht umsetzen. Es liegt daher nicht am Triebwerk sondern daran, das mehr Lüfterleistung allgemein nicht viel bringt!

So wie ich weiß werden die meisten Systeme mit ca. 1000 U/min betrieben. Ein Triebwerk schafft die gleiche Leistung bei 700 -800 U/min.
Was bedeutet das denn?

Es ist offensichtlich das die Triebwerke gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen mehr Leistung bringen, also eine Wakü damit besonders leise betrieben werden kann. 
Neben der einzigartigen Optik und den praktischen Kabelmanagment, und nicht vergessen, der sehr hohen Qualität ist das für mich sogar ein ganz entscheidenes Kaufargument. Wenn ihr den Lüfter mal in die Hand nimmt wird schnell klar warum der auch mehr kostet. 

Die Platzierung als "ultimativen Radiatorfan" ist meiner Meinung nach nur von TFC etwas unglücklich gewählt worden. 
Wer eine insgsamt höhere Leistung bei einer Wasserkühlung erwartet hat, wird vieleicht nicht so glücklich sein. 
Die User welche ihre Lautstärke senken möchten und einfach den HighEnd Lüfter schlechthin besitzen möchten, werden sicher überglücklich sein.

Was mich auch wundert ist, das gerade im Wakü Bereich sehr viele schöne HighEnd Produkte wie CPU Kühler etc. gibt die nicht mehr Leistung als günstige Komponenten bringen...
Welcher Lüfter macht den am wohl meisten her ? 

Triebwerke spielen in einer ganz andere Liga wie sonstige Lüfter.


----------



## Madz (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



> Die User welche ihre Lautstärke senken möchten und einfach den HighEnd Lüfter schlechthin besitzen möchten, werden sicher überglücklich sein.


Genau deshalb ist das Triebwerk die Erfüllung eines feuchten Traums.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> >der S-Flex wird bei identischer Drehzahl definitiv eine geringere Föderleistung als ein Triebwerk haben, sowas ist messbar !


Dann messt es doch. Im Gegensatz zum GentleTyphoon gibt es den ja sogar im freien Handel  .

Was ich bei den von dir geposteten Ergebnissen sehe, ist dass ein Triebwerk auf dem Radi so weit einbricht dass es in direkter Schlagdistanz vom Multiframe liegt. Dieser wiederum kann sich von einem ebenfalls hochwertigen Konkurrenzlüfter um fast den gleichen Wert behaupten.
Warum also soll sich ein dritter "normaler" Lüfter nicht entsprechend vor den Multiframe und damit auf Höhe eines Triebwerkes setzen?



> Nicht böse sein


Das hat ein Forenpost noch nie geschafft.


----------



## steinschock (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> So wie ich weiß werden die meisten Systeme mit ca. 1000 U/min betrieben. Ein Triebwerk schafft die gleiche Leistung bei 700 -800 U/min.
> Was bedeutet das denn?
> 
> Es ist offensichtlich das die Triebwerke gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen mehr Leistung bringen, also eine Wakü damit besonders leise betrieben werden kann.



Das will ich halt als test und nicht als Behauptung sehen, oder mir selber denken.


----------



## p00nage (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Das will ich halt als test und nicht als Behauptung sehen, oder mir selber denken.



das ist es eben  und das triebwerk hat halt größere lüfterblätter aber bräuchten dadurch halt auch nen stärkeren motor um den selben druck dahinter zu haben (denk ich mir ma) und weiß nicht ob das der fall ist.


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (13. Juni 2009)

Sicher werden wir das Testen, auch den Skythe Lüfter.... 

Nur lassen wir nicht alles stehen und liegen um uns um ein OEM Produkt wie dem Triebwerk zu kümmern, das ist eigentlich die Sache von TFC nicht die von uns.

Ich bin absolut freiwillig hier und möchte nur Aufklären, was ja ganz offensichtlich nötig ist.

Und selbstverständlich ist jeder meiner Aussagen belegbar, da ich ganz sicher weiß von was ich Rede, also bitte ein wenig Geduld bitte.



p00nage schrieb:


> das ist es eben  und das triebwerk hat halt größere lüfterblätter aber bräuchten dadurch halt auch nen stärkeren motor um den selben druck dahinter zu haben (denk ich mir ma) und weiß nicht ob das der fall ist.


 
nein nicht ganz, der Motor ist nur unwesentlich stärker als z.B. der von Multiframe S-Serie.
Die Aerodynamischen Eigenschaften verschiedener Lüfter ergeben auch immer auch verschiedene Leistungskurven.

Der sehr geringfügig stärkere prozentuale Abbau des Triebwerks ist völlig belanglos und nicht mal einer Erwähnung wert, da die effektive Förderleistung dennoch wesentlich höher als bei den anderen Lüftern ist. 

Ist das nicht nachvollziehbar ?

Es sieht mittlerweile auch für mich so aus also ob regelrecht nach was schlechten gesucht wird...


----------



## Nucleus (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Das nicht... nur ist das Gute bislang noch nicht ersichtlich.

Die Diskussion ist auch nicht als Angriff zu sehen - bestimmt nicht.
Wir sind hier halt nur in PCGH Extreme und der Name ist Programm


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Es sieht mittlerweile auch für mich so aus also ob regelrecht nach was schlechten gesucht wird...


Natürlich wird es das, schließlich sind die einzigen bis jetzt verfügbaren unabhängigen (Temperatur-)Leistunsgmessungen schon fast desaströs.


----------



## steinschock (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Sry, CEO

Soll auch keine Kritik an dir sein, hier geht es mehr ums allgemeine.
Das deine Werte stimmen davon gehe ich mal aus.
Für mich stellt sich halt die Frage, ob die zumindest so gut sind wie meine 2. option NB -MF +Shroud ?

Und ich will deine Daten in einem ordentlichen Wakü-Aufbau bei 5-800U/m besser sehen wie andere Lüfter bei geicher Drehzahl.
Schließlich muss ich für 3 Lüfter 66 - 75 € zahlen ( MF / Trieb.) was ja weder So oder so günstig noch Preiswert ist.


Das wir sehr misstrauisch sind hat auch seinen Grund und geht nicht gegen dich, 
einzig die Frage bringt es PRAKTISCH was bei einem reellen Aufbau und nicht im Labor ?



Das Olli gerne als letzten Satz das hab ich nicht, das konnten wir nicht weil... ist schon Tradition. 

Hat aber sowas hier zur folge, wie viel Verwirrung beim i7


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (13. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich wird es das, schließlich sind die einzigen bis jetzt verfügbaren unabhängigen (Temperatur-)Leistunsgmessungen schon fast desaströs.


 

Ich kann nichts endecken was am Triebwerk desatrös wäre....genau diese Übertreibungen oder bezeichnungen, ärgern mich ein wenig. 

Ich weiß auch nicht wie oft ich mich noch widerholen muss, das es nicht am Triebwerk liegt wenn seine Mehrleistung nicht wie hier erwartet auch zu einen Steigerung der Kühlleistung führt.
Wer genau liest was ich geschrieben habe, wird erkennen das alles was ich schreibe Hand und Fuß hat.

Wenn das natürlich vollkommen ignoriert und grundsätzlich infrage gestellt wird, ist das nicht gerade angenehm da ich hier nur helfen möchte. 

Ich kann nicht beeinflussen wie unser Kunden Ihre Lüfter vermarkten oder welche Erwartungen gesetzt werden, das geht uns nichts an.
Bitte nicht vergessen wir produzieren für viele Marken Lüfter und haben mit TFC sonst absolut nichts zu tun.

Edit: außer das wir den Triebwerk bauen, natürlich


----------



## nemetona (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

@CEO,
diese Doppel und Tripleposts bitte unterlassen dazu gibt es den "Ändern" Button


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Sind die Teile eigentlich schon im Handel erhältlich?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ab 30.06 bei Caseking.de http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=triebwerk


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ahh, ok... Danke! Aber bei dem Preis kommen sie für meine Planung doch nicht in Frage, da ich voraussichtlich 6 Stück brauchen werde...


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts endecken was am Triebwerk desatrös wäre....genau diese Übertreibungen oder bezeichnungen, ärgern mich ein wenig.


Was ich in der PCGHX sehe ist folgendes:
Ein Lüfter der fast das doppelte Volumen der Konkurrenz zur Verfügung hat(und auch das Doppelte kostet) ist bei gleicher Drehzahl lauter als das Referenzprodukt(ok, das war eigentlich zu erwarten) und sorgt dabei gleichzeitig für eine schlechtere Kühlleistung.

Für mich ist sowas nun mal desaströs.


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (13. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was ich in der PCGHX sehe ist folgendes:
> Ein Lüfter der fast das doppelte Volumen der Konkurrenz zur Verfügung hat(und auch das Doppelte kostet) ist bei gleicher Drehzahl lauter als das Referenzprodukt(ok, das war eigentlich zu erwarten) und sorgt dabei gleichzeitig für eine schlechtere Kühlleistung.
> 
> Für mich ist sowas nun mal desaströs.


 
Wenn das stimmen würde bin ich ganz bei dir und würde deinen Ärger absolut verstehen. Es gibt für mich auch keinen Ansatzpunkt für einen Streit mit dir, da es sich sicher als Missverständniss herausstellen wird.

Nur wenn egal wo, Daten in einen falschen Zusammenhang, oder evtl. falsch ermittelt werden und /oder falsch interpretiert werden (ich unterstelle hier niemanden absicht, Fehler machen ist menschlich) kommt es schnell zu Missverständnissen und dann geht es unnötig los.

Ich denke das passiert gerade und wir sollten lieber versuchen die Ursache oder den Grund dafür zu ermitteln.

Warum ich dagegen spreche hat nur einen Grund: Es ist unmöglich ! 

Warum? 

1. Da der Triebwerk Lüfter eine höhere effetive Luftmenge durch den Radiator bei gleicher Drehzahl bewegt, kann dadurch der Wärmetransport nur höher ausfallen nicht niedriger.

2. Bei bestimmten Drehzahlen übersteigen die Geräusche die durch die Luftstöhmung am Radiator entstehen die Geräusche des Lüfters selbst. Daher kann unter bestimmten Umständen der Lautstärkeunterschied geringer ausfallen.

3. Das Messerergebnis kann schon stark beeinflusst werden wenn der Lüfter ( was gerade beim Triebwerk wichtig ist) nicht absolut dicht mit dem Radiator abschließt. Passiert dies nimmt die Luft den "leichtesten" Weg, also nicht durch den Radiator sondern zieht z.B. seitlich Luft. 
Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn es sich zum schluss herausstellt das es an dieser Kleinigkeit liegt.

Die Sache ist zugegeben etwas kompliziert wenn man sich nicht jeden Tag mit solchen Dingen beschäftigt. 

Dann kommt noch dazu das es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt was "viel" oder wenig ist, das ist alles relativ relativ-
Oder bringt die Kühlflüssigkeit A  10 C° mehr als Kühlflüssigkeit B ?

Also Frieden bitte - wir klären das schon auf ! 

Korrektur zu 2. Korrekt muss es heißen: Bei einer bestimmten Förderleistung fallen die Strömungsgeräusche höher als die vom Lüfter selbst aus. Daher kann unter bestimmten Umständen der Lautstärkeunterschied zwischen den Lüftern geringer ausfallen als freiblasend.


----------



## Monsterclock (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

@ CEO (((NB))) find ich gut, dass einer von den Herstellern/Entwickler Stellung zu seinem Produkt nimmt 

Ich hoffe das bald weitere Tests kommen, die zeigen das der Preis/die Größe des Triebwerks gerechtfertigt ist... 

Kannst du eigentlich sagen bei welcher Drehzahl das TW genauso laut ist wie ein NB MF S1 und wie es mit dem Luftdurchsatz bei dieser Drehzahl aussieht?


----------



## Norbert23 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

hi CEO

kannst du mal was dazu sagen, warum die Lüfter von euch relativ viel Watt
verbrauchen ? Scythe-Lüfter liegen meist so bei 1 Watt, eure liegen so bei
3 Watt. Geht nämlich darum, mehrere Lüfter an einer Steuerung zu betreiben.
Ich z.B. betreibe 3 Lüfter über eine Fanmate ( 6 Watt max) und da blieben nur
die Scythe, obwohl ich die Multiframe gerne genommen hätte.

Norbert


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (14. Juni 2009)

Monsterclock schrieb:


> @ CEO (((NB))) find ich gut, dass einer von den Herstellern/Entwickler Stellung zu seinem Produkt nimmt
> 
> Ich hoffe das bald weitere Tests kommen, die zeigen das der Preis/die Größe des Triebwerks gerechtfertigt ist...
> 
> Kannst du eigentlich sagen bei welcher Drehzahl das TW genauso laut ist wie ein NB MF S1 und wie es mit dem Luftdurchsatz bei dieser Drehzahl aussieht?


 
Gut ein Preis wird nicht nur durch die Leistung bstimmt, sondern vorallem durch die Qualität, Größe und der Aufwand der Herstellung.

Den vergleich MF S1 zu TW haben wir noch nicht gemacht, da wir sowas lieber den TÜV machen lassen, wir haben zwar bessere Messgeräte als die meisten Tester aber einen 1 Mio teuren Messraum wie der TÜV haben wir auch nicht...leider



Norbert23 schrieb:


> hi CEO
> 
> kannst du mal was dazu sagen, warum die Lüfter von euch relativ viel Watt
> verbrauchen ? Scythe-Lüfter liegen meist so bei 1 Watt, eure liegen so bei
> ...


 
Die Scythe Lüfter sind auf den qualitativen und technischen Niveau der BlackSilentSerie anzusiedeln (S-Flex) die auch nur 1 bis 1,8 Watt hat. 
Die Multiframes haben eine aufwändigere Elektronik und die auch einen höheren Verbrauch hat, mal ganz verienfacht ausgedrückt.

Wir optimieren die Serie aber auch laufend, so das der tatsächliche Verbrauch niedriger ausfällt als angegeben, einfach mal ausprobieren es müssten auch 3 Multiframes mit der Fanmate laufen.


----------



## Norbert23 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Die Scythe Lüfter sind auf den qualitativen und technischen Niveau der BlackSilentSerie anzusiedeln (S-Flex) die auch nur 1 bis 1,8 Watt hat.




auf euer Homepage ist die Leistungsaufnahme aber mit 3,25 Watt
angegeben....

Noiseblocker Germany <-> Lüfter > NB-BlackSilentFan XL1


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Um nochmal auf das topic zürück zukommen!Ich finde den aufpreis für die TFC triebwerke nicht gerechtfertigt sind!erstens ist die leistung im gegensatz zum scythe s-flex 1200U/min so gut wie nicht besser und zweitens find ich die höhe etwas übertrieben(fast 2 norm lüfter)!Da wird man beim einbau mit einen monsta von tfc schon so seine probs bekommen(bzw wenn man kein slim benutzt)!


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



Norbert23 schrieb:


> auf euer Homepage ist die Leistungsaufnahme aber mit 3,25 Watt[/URL]



Ich habe gerade mal nach gemessen der Noiseblocker XL2 brauch bei 12V ca 1,8W (normal 0,14A; max ca 0,15A)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Nur haben wir es hier dennoch mit einen Denkfehler zu tun.
> Der Radiator kann die höhere Leistung des Lüfters nicht umsetzen. Es liegt daher nicht am Triebwerk sondern daran, das mehr Lüfterleistung allgemein nicht viel bringt!



"nicht viel" mag ab einer bestimmten Grenze stimmen - aber nicht "gar nichts". Und mit höherer Drehzahl konnte das Triebwerk im PCGH-X Test durchaus noch an Leistung zulegen (aber noch wesentlich mehr an Lautstärke), d.h. fehlende Verlustleistung mag dafür gesorgt haben, dass die Unterschiede klein ausfallen - aber ein Vorsprung hätte trotzdem ein Vorsprung bleiben müssen.



> So wie ich weiß werden die meisten Systeme mit ca. 1000 U/min betrieben. Ein Triebwerk schafft die gleiche Leistung bei 700 -800 U/min.



1000 u/min sind in der Preisklasse der Triebwerke vermutlich nicht mehr der Normalzustand. Wer soviel Geld in seine Wakü investiert, der wird sich auch eine Lüftersteuerung dazu kaufen und die Lüfter vermutlich die meiste Zeit mit maximal 400-600rpm betreiben.



> Was mich auch wundert ist, das gerade im Wakü Bereich sehr viele schöne HighEnd Produkte wie CPU Kühler etc. gibt die nicht mehr Leistung als günstige Komponenten bringen...
> Welcher Lüfter macht den am wohl meisten her ?



Hmm - wenn man sich nur die bunten Bilder in Foren anguckt, mag der Eindruck entstehen, dass Design wichtig ist. Aber wenn ich mir die Zahl der hier empfohlenen Wasserkühlungen angucke, dann dürften >80% der Käufe seit bestehen des PCGH-X Forums auf EK Supreme und Heatkiller 3 entfallen, die beide eher durch Leistung denn Stil beeindrucken.



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Es sieht mittlerweile auch für mich so aus also ob regelrecht nach was schlechten gesucht wird...



Nunja - die hiesige Nutzer sind gegenüber PCGH-X nicht übermäßig kritisch, d.h. wenn in der PCGH-X drinsteht, dass ein Produkt nicht so der bringer ist, obwohl die technischen Spezifikationen anderes suggerieren, dann wird verzweifelt nach nicht dokumentierten Fehlern am Produkt gebohrt 



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Nur wenn egal wo, Daten in einen falschen Zusammenhang, oder evtl. falsch ermittelt werden und /oder falsch interpretiert werden (ich unterstelle hier niemanden absicht, Fehler machen ist menschlich) kommt es schnell zu Missverständnissen und dann geht es unnötig los.



Hmmm - zu interpretieren gabs bei den Ergebnissen eigentlich wenig, man könnte höchstens einen Fehler beim Testablauf annehmen, aber da müsste Olli was zu sagen.



> 3. Das Messerergebnis kann schon stark beeinflusst werden wenn der Lüfter ( was gerade beim Triebwerk wichtig ist) nicht absolut dicht mit dem Radiator abschließt. Passiert dies nimmt die Luft den "leichtesten" Weg, also nicht durch den Radiator sondern zieht z.B. seitlich Luft.
> Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn es sich zum schluss herausstellt das es an dieser Kleinigkeit liegt.



Gibt es einen besonderen Grund, warum das Triebwerk da empfindlicher als andere Lüfter reagieren sollte? (Die Montage müsste bei allen Kandidaten identisch gewesen sein)




CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Wir optimieren die Serie aber auch laufend, so das der tatsächliche Verbrauch niedriger ausfällt als angegeben, einfach mal ausprobieren es müssten auch 3 Multiframes mit der Fanmate laufen.



Vorschlag: Nehmt die Optimierungen mal in die offiziellen Spezifikationen auf.
Wir haben hier eine Reihe von Leuten, die den Aufpreis für Multiframes durchaus zahlen würden - aber ehe sie die integrierte (und leider recht schachbrünstige -500-600mA) Lüftersteuerung ihrer 100€ Aquastream grillen, nehmen sie dann doch lieber S-Flex.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*



CEO (((Noiseblocker))) schrieb:


> Die Multiframes haben eine aufwändigere Elektronik und die auch einen höheren Verbrauch hat, mal ganz verienfacht ausgedrückt.



Ja das hab ich gemerkt als ich 2 Multiframe M12-S2 (hängen auf dem Selben Kanal meiner Scythe Kaze Master) etwas zu wenig Spannung gegeben habe.
Die haben dank der Anlaufautomatik sich gegenseitig den Saft weggezogen.


----------



## bundymania (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

TFC TRIEBWERK - THE ULTIMATE RADIATOR FAN


----------



## Monsterclock (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

hmm gibts das auch in in 8 dBa?


----------



## bundymania (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Ist der Papst evangelisch ?


----------



## Monsterclock (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

naj vielleicht bei 4 Volt


----------



## CEO (((Noiseblocker))) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: TFC Triebwerk: der ultimative Radiatorlüfter?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke es ist alles von unserer Seite gesagt, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt mache ich das freiwillig und wollte euch helfen.
Wir machen aber keinen offizieller Support für das Triebwerk, das ist die Aufgabe von TFC, die das Triebwerk exakt so bei uns bestellt haben wie es ist.

Viel Spaß noch !

Viele Grüße


----------

